# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  pesos y medidas

## cuestin

¡Hola a todos!
Tengo problemas para dar con la traducción correcta de:
¿cuánto pesa?
¿cuánto mide (altura y anchura)?
¿qué volumen/capacidad tiene? 
había pensado en 
сколько это важит? 
сколько мерит? (как высокий, как длиный)
какая у него мера ёмкости? 
pero me da la sensación de que no es muy correcto... 
¡Gracias!

----------


## radomir

сколько это важит?  сколько это вешит
сколько мерит? (как высокий, как длиный)  длинный
какая у него мера ёмкости? Aunque esto es una cuestión de geometría, te indico que hay una diferencia de matiz entre "capacidad" y "volumen". Las pirámides tienen mucho volumen; una botella de 1 litro tiene una capacidad de 1 litro.
San Juan es el día 24 de junio y no es fiesta en toda España,  y San José, el día de las Fallas, es el 19 de marzo y tampoco creo que es fiesta en toda España. Si te interesa te diré dónde son fiestas y dónde no.

----------


## Оля

> сколько это [s:mrsf5evn]важит[/s:mrsf5evn] весит? 
> [s:mrsf5evn]сколько мерит[/s:mrsf5evn]? ([s:mrsf5evn]как высокий, как длиный[/s:mrsf5evn] какая высота, какая длина?) Какие у ... размеры [по длине и высоте]?
> [s:mrsf5evn]какая у него мера ёмкости?[/s:mrsf5evn] Какой у ... объём?

----------


## cuestin

Muchísimas gracias a los dos!
Aquí estoy para lo que necesitéis, aunque parece que váis sobrados  :: 
Lo que dices de San Juan, no es en efecto festivo en toda España, pero sí se celebra como fiesta, como tradición.
Пока!

----------


## cuestin

¡ah!
radomir, емкость será entonces ¿capacidad o volumen? ¿qué sería la otra?
gracias también por la lección de geometría ;

----------


## Оля

> ¡ah!
> radomir, емкость será entonces ¿capacidad o volumen? ¿qué sería la otra?
> gracias también por la lección de geometría ;

 Cuestin, "мера ёмкости" no cuadra con el tuyo contexto. Puedes decir "Какая у ... ёмкость?", pero "Какой у ... объём?" es mejor.
Perdón por mi español.

----------


## Vbar

> ... una botella de 1 litro tiene una capacidad de 1 litro.

 Esta argumentación puede parecer una perogrullada obvia   (~ lapalissade ~ трюизм ~ прописная истина). 
Una botella de 1 litro tiene un volumen equivalente a un decímetro cúbico (0,001 m³). 
En geometría, volumen se utiliza para medir el espacio que ocupan los cuerpos tridimensionales (pirámides, botellas, melones ...). 
El litro se utiliza a veces en la vida práctica (capacidad de _l_ litros). 
Estoy de acuerdo con Оля: _объём_ es mejor.

----------

